# Ford 450 4x2 for snow plowing job?



## chicago roofer (Jul 18, 2009)

I got the Ford F-450 Dump 2008 4x2. I want to find a use of it during a winter for snow plowing and salting. So, wanted to ask if you think that dump truck will be OK for the job and also which snow plow and salt spreader would you recommend for me to buy?
It looks I will get some parking lots to plow and salt this winter.
Appreciate all help xysport


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome to the site. This topic has been beaten to death a few hundred times already, and if you search you'll find all kinds of information about it. But to start you off, you should be okay plowing with a 2 wheel drive truck. Stuff you'll want to do is pattern the way you plow so you avoid having to stop on and back up hills, always carry a lot of weight in the truck, be sure to have good tires, carrying chains wouldnt be a bad plan, etc. Also if you'll need to stay on top of the snow falling, say plowing every two inches or so and not letting 6 inches build itself up or you may have a hard time pushing it. I'm sure you would be fine with an F450 as that's a heavy beast of a truck to start with. As far as plows, you'll want to go with at least an 8'6 because of how wide the truck is, when you angle the blade you'll run over the tracks. For what brand of plow and salter to buy I would say you are best off to buy whatever has the most dealer support near you, unless you are very mechanically inclined and fix your own stuff. Edit: be sure to post pics of this truck too.


----------



## chicago roofer (Jul 18, 2009)

Pictures attached.. I realize that snow plowing with 4x2 might become a difficulty but this is a truck I am stuck with right now. I have read pretty many postings alredy regarding the plows and salt spreaders here. Lots of useful stuff. What I see is that people are using everything. Blizzard, Western, Boss, Fisher, Myer... There is no troble here in Chicago with suppliers and service. Many, many stores supply everything. You only need money . I ask what you would recommend for that truck because I want to buy a really reliable, easy to use, good equipment when I am about to spend about 10K.
Thanks for welcome


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard!

If one brand was clearly the most reliable, dependable, fastest, best, easiest to use, etc. that would be the ONLY brand. They are all good. Each one has it's own little quirks. You have the luxury of being able to buy whatever brand you like best. Around here there is only one real plow dealer, and a couple of other brands that are side business for the seller. 

I would spend some time reading. Each major brand has a dedicated forum. Read through and see what people like and dislike. A vee plow might be a wise choice for a 2wd. If it's getting heavy, that first pass can be the toughest. As for the sander, I would go stainless, or maybe plastic (smaller units). Electric sanders are hard to beat, but if you go gas, engines seem to be rated Honda, Briggs, Tecumseh.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the site. 
You will be fine, Sven502 pretty much said all you needed to hear. 
You might get stuck, people with 4wd's get stuck all the time plowing. The f450 is a big truck. As long as you have that sander fairly full most of the time you have enough weight. As said, carry chains, just incase. Since it is no problem as far as plow choices go, I would suggest a Fisher or Boss. Obviously your going to get so many varied responses. If your willing to spend a few dollars go for a vee blades. Fisher and Boss both make good v blades. As far as the sanders go, I have no knowledge whatsoever on them lol. I would say a 9 ft or bigger blade also. A straight 9'6 would work good.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey nice truck! It's your choice on the plow. Go look at them and see what you like best. There are many differences between the brands. Western and Snow-Ex work for me, but there are a ton of dealers for each of those companies around here. So that helps. If you have any questions about Western, just ask. I have a few as you can see in my sig.


----------



## Contractor (Jul 19, 2009)

\\\ .....................


----------



## chicago roofer (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advises. 
So now I am trying to decide between:
Boss Poly Power-V-Plow 9'2"
Fisher XtremeV Stainless Steel 9'6"
SnowDogg VX Stainless Steel 9'6"
What do you think?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

chicago roofer;788318 said:


> Thanks for the advises.
> So now I am trying to decide between:
> Boss Poly Power-V-Plow 9'2"
> Fisher XtremeV Stainless Steel 9'6"
> ...


Oh boy, you've opened it up now.  Personally, I would take advise only from those who have used a least two of those three brands.

Having said that, I will refrain from saying Fisher is the best.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Personally between those three, I might not want to take the chance with a newer plow like the Snow Dogg. They haven't been out too long. They look nice though. I just like proven products. Something to think about. What's the price difference?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I always think poly is the best, so I say Boss.


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

i'd say the boss or the fisher both soild plows and in my opinon get what's cheaper . as salters go get a buyers steel salt dogg spreader and i don't know where exactly in chicago u are but in Tinley Park, IL central parts is located and that have very good prices on there plows and salters 
fisher ss v 9.6' --5,697.88
boss 9.2 poly plow v----5,364.29
buyers 2.7 cu 10' salter ---5,078.75


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

chicago roofer;788318 said:


> Thanks for the advises.
> So now I am trying to decide between:
> Boss Poly Power-V-Plow 9'2"
> Fisher XtremeV Stainless Steel 9'6"
> ...


I know Fisher and Boss are good plows.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

boss or fisher, go look at them. and see one might be a trip edge and the other might be a full tip. go look though for yourself look at weight and stuff lighter might be better for a 2wd. its all personal preference on what you want!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Only problem with carrying sand in a spreader for a long time is it will freeze or compact so bad it will not spread. Carry your weight as something other then sand. Keep a tow company's number handy if you plan on doing resi's. On a big lot with room to keep your speed up you should be ok only having 2WD.


----------



## Contractor (Jul 19, 2009)

Boss might have a better service in Chicago.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

hydro_37;788542 said:


> Only problem with carrying sand in a spreader for a long time is it will freeze or compact so bad it will not spread. Carry your weight as something other then sand. Keep a tow company's number handy if you plan on doing resi's. On a big lot with room to keep your speed up you should be ok only having 2WD.


That's a very good point. Straight salt will "freeze" also. You really need to load up shortly before you head out, and empty when you are done plowing.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I have a 9ft western on my 450, takes me about 30 seconds by myself to get it on, Its a beast of a plow too. I have run a lot of plows, I love the westerns. The western swing wing would be real nice.....but those big plows weigh a lot making a lot less traction for your 2wd....I never use 4wd in mine, but I also take 4 ton of salt with me


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

your in chicago, go western. We dont use yellow around here. Pro plus or boss V with a snow ex v pro 8500 or the bigger one. You will like the beefyness of the pro plus. Also simple to hookup and un hook


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

the pro plus is the way to go, I have 2 of them. so nice to hook up.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I have 3 f450s 2wd. They all work great, very overloaded but the truck can handle it. I usually carry 5 - 6 ton of salt and never had a problem unless there is 10" of wet heavy snow. Also pay more to the state for a higher GVW stickers so if you get pulled over they cant ticket you for being overweight. I use a 10' western with wings.


----------

